# 215/40 on 10.5



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a 05 Jetta Gli. I'm having a set of BBS RS 18in conversion with slant lips being build. The rear wheel will be 10.5 and I was going to run a 215/40/18. I would be running ACHILLES ATR's. I've used Tyrestretch.com but have no results for 215-225/40 on 10.5. Just looking for some help choosing the right tire size.


----------



## vladimir21 (Aug 23, 2012)

Check discounttiredirect.com. always buy my tires there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm ordering from online tires. just wondering is a 215 will be safe on a 10.5 since its on my daily


----------



## vladimir21 (Aug 23, 2012)

boosted gli said:


> I'm ordering from online tires. just wondering is a 215 will be safe on a 10.5 since its on my daily


Should be fine dude if u get 215/40/18. If ur on coils and are riding low then it wont be rubbing as much. If u got air ride u can go woth 225/40 if u prefer.

I ride low on air and still run 215/40/18 on my rear ccw classics at 10 wide.

My brothr now that I remember had 10.5 bbs rs in the rear as wel before. He too ran 215/40. Everything was fine and both our cars are dailys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the tire stretch. I'm looking to put tires on a 10 wide so I'm curious. Thanks


----------



## vladimir21 (Aug 23, 2012)

jtsolinsky said:


> Do you have a pic of the tire stretch. I'm looking to put tires on a 10 wide so I'm curious. Thanks


I do not but zoom into the pics il post ul be able to see the stretch.


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks sweet man. Good work. Thanks now I know what to expect


----------



## vladimir21 (Aug 23, 2012)

jtsolinsky said:


> That looks sweet man. Good work. Thanks now I know what to expect


No problm man

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

